# Series 2 - USB died - no land line - Can I PPP?



## joshuad156 (Mar 13, 2008)

I was reading info about connecting with PPP over Serial, but all the instructions reference much older TiVo software than we use today (3.x vs 9.x) Does anyone out there have any experience using the PPP over serial method for updating program data on a newer S2 software platform? I'm mostly looking for anyone who knows if this should still work, or if it's known to be non-functional on newer software versions.

-----

So I've had a S2 standalone for many years. It's worked great until recently when the USB network adapter seemed to be having problems. I replaced it with a new one and within a few weeks it completely died. Now any USB network adapater I plug into the TiVo gets KILLED.  I haven't had a land line here for several years which leaves me with no simple way to get program data to the S2.

Since this is the kids' TiVo and the programming on it is fairly static (mostly DVDs transfered to the box), I had half a mind to just not reconnect it until I can put a HD solution in place. However, i use KidZone on the box and I just found out today that without current program data, apparently you cannot use KidZone any longer!!!!!!! Once I exited KidZone I was unable to re-enable it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

IMHO, it still should work. You set up for phone and use the serial PPP prefix.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Do you have a cell phone? There is now a device that lets you plug other phones into your cell phone so you can use it to make calls.


----------



## joshuad156 (Mar 13, 2008)

SNJpage1 said:


> Do you have a cell phone? There is now a device that lets you plug other phones into your cell phone so you can use it to make calls.


Really. Yes I have cell phones, but not sure I want to spend money on this. I work for a cable manufacturing company, so it's REALLY cheap to get the materials to do this.

Do you have any information on using a cell phone handy? I couldn't find anything after searching for a bit. I guess I'll check it out in case I fail getting a serial cable built and working.


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

There's a post at the other forum that confirms it works on an HR10-250 with a couple of tweaks to your network settings. Read here: http://www. deal database. com/forum/showthread.php?t=51731&highlight=ppp+serial



joshuad156 said:


> I was reading info about connecting with PPP over Serial, but all the instructions reference much older TiVo software than we use today (3.x vs 9.x) Does anyone out there have any experience using the PPP over serial method for updating program data on a newer S2 software platform? I'm mostly looking for anyone who knows if this should still work, or if it's known to be non-functional on newer software versions.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...


----------



## joshuad156 (Mar 13, 2008)

Just as an update. I managed to do this with a DIY cable. I had a spare 3.5 extension cable i didn't need, and a nice custom DB9 adapter that makes building your own pinout a piece of cake (I work at a cable manufacturing company, so these are easy to come by)

1. Got the cable made with zero issues:

2. Followed the instructions on the Tivo 3.0 serial PPP guide to setup WinXP.

3. The only catch was I had to manually set my IPs in the Incoming Connection's TCP/IP settings. Once I did that the TiVo connected and began downloading guide data.

WOOHOO thanks to all!


----------

